# Brisket Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I cooked a brisket on my Akorn last week. It was great!!!! I used my wet rub/marinade and let it sit all bay and the cooked overnight at 225* over lump charcoal and apple wood chunks, I did a non traditional separation of the point and flat sections to be able to get it in the Akorn. I placed the point on the extender rack over the flat.Here are some pics.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks great! I havent mastered the brisket yet.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

capt.joe said:


> Looks great! I havent mastered the brisket yet.


Give it a go. Control the heat and get it to at least 195* internal but also that the meat probes soft as warm butter. Slice across the grain. Every brisket is different so it may need to get higher internal.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks great. i still smoke on a traditional fire pit smoker and some how have lost my touch. last few briskets have been chewy. sooo that really looks good to me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Briskets are tough, fer slicing like OP said 195 internal....I like 205 fer shredding to make samwhiches!!!!

Looks great Paymaster


----------

